# Emmy Vomited



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

This morning while I was doing the normal morning bird routine I caught Emmy vomiting. She did this a few times, then once she stopped she sat on the perch all fluffy like she was hunkering down for a nap. She didn't get to though because that's when I got her out and put her in the travel cage.

I am going to a certified avian vet (luckily it's only 30 minutes from my house) at 11:30 AM EST. I don't have the extra funds to keep returning so I want to be sure I have everything checked at one visit if possible.

I know I should have a crop swab to check for infection. Is there anything else I should have checked? I have lined the bottom of the travel cage with clean plain white paper towels so they can see her droppings, which are only liquid with very minimal urates in the middle. I can't decide if they are watery from the stress of being caught and separated or not because their papers from the flight cage didn't appear to have any unusual droppings.

I did notice that their tube waterer, which normally gets changed every 1-2 days did not get changed until today, the third day. I was not home most of yesterday and completely forgot about the water. There was some disintegrated seed stuff in the water. I'm thinking that may be the culprit.

The rest of the flock appears perfectly fine, thank goodness.
Any advice is welcome!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your little Emmy got sick. 
You seem to have all bases covered for the appointment. 
Covering the cage during the travel and keeping Emmy warm and as comfortable as possible during the ordeal would also be good. 
All I can offer is advice based from common sense, such as having a clear head to fully inform the avian vet of what has happened, by describing Emmy's symptoms, what her normal routines are, her diet would also be helpful.
As for any additional tests, with the information you will provide the avian vet, he/she will be better able to determine the course of action to take in terms of testing for an accurate diagnosis.

Best of luck with everything. I'm wishing Emmy a steady and full recovery!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Tiffanie, aluz has given some great advice. I hope that little Emmy's vet visit goes well! :fingerx: 

Please let us know how she's doing soon, okay?


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got home. It took a while because they had to squeeze me in between actual appointments.

Emmy has a minor yeast infection. I was given Nystatin that she needs to take twice daily for five days. That should be fun. He showed me how to do it. Just as others who have to medicate their birds I have the fear of her losing some trust, but I know it's for the best.

She did great at the vet. She has one long flight feather on each side that has grown in so she flies pretty well. She did a couple laps around the room then sat on the perch to be weighed and stayed there. She freaked when the vet towel caught her to feel her belly and stuff and then show me how to give the medication.










It's going to be a long five days away from her flock, but we'll get through it.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad the appointment went well and no doubt with your fast action in detecting the issue and the prompt treatment your Emmy will be back to full health very soon!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, poor baby! I'm very glad you were able to get her in before it got any worse, however :clap: 

Hopeful the five days go by quickly and Miss Emmy is back to herself in no time! :fingerx: 

I'm glad she's doing well after the vet visit


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that she is sick! You have so many things going on recently, with the hurricane and all 
I'm hoping she'll recover soon! Good luck :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Darling Emmy looks so adorable in that picture you posted.

I'm glad the vet visit went well and that you were able to get in with her promptly. :thumbsup:

Hopefully, giving her the medicine will not be to difficult for either Emmy or you and she'll be back to 100% very soon.

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery, Emmy!*


----------

